# Craigslist Customs



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/5465078193.html

Combine bench $650

He's onto something.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sucker born every day.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I always heard if you have it some one will buy it especially if you tell them if you don't buy it your neighbors will.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've found our goldmine!!!! Sell wood signs that spells cows in barb wire for $35.

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/6111193399.html


----------

